# On-line accounting software?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I am in the market for a new small business accounting software program. I hate bookkeeping, so am considering the new on-line programs that link to the bank account and credit cards and download the data and automatically file it in the right spots. It seems it would be so much easier to use, but am concerned about security. I already used on-line banking and pay credit cards on-line, but use different passwords for each. Do you think going to on-line accounting would jeapordize security of the records?


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Mint.com will pull in your accounts but I didn't like it for budgeting. gnucash is a free download, but you have to pull your bank accounts and then upload them.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

If you are already banking on-line, I don't see that the security issues are any different. There's always a risk. I use the free version of Outright.com and like it fairly well. I'm sure it isn't as automatic as some out there, but it meets my purpose for a small non-profit business. Another I've read about but haven't used is Wave Accounting. I think it will actually access your accounts rather than you having to download them yourself.


----------

